# Riding boots for girl? I have no clue how to choose!



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

My daughter switched from English lessons to Western. I know that she's perfectly fine in her current boots (http://greenhawk.com/wdItemDesc.asp?strilhID=Web&strmdNumber=DRB0774&stricSKU=DRB0774)

She'll need a new pair for the summer, as she outgrew her last year's boots. 

Her last non-winter boots were those: Ariat Heritage Zip III | DRB0064 | Greenhawk

I figured she could continue riding in the same style (am I correct?) but I decided to look up what's available in the Western Boots in Ariat. And Wow! So many different names and types! Besides, I don't want to spend more than I was spending on a comparable English boot, which was $150 tops.

I have never seen any of the Western boots in an actual store, only on-line or at fairs (and they didn't seem to be good quality).

Questions:

1. Can she / should she keep on riding in her English paddock boots because she's used to them? There will be some local training shows in the summer. Is the type of the boot important? 

2. How do Western Boots fit and feel differently compared to English paddock boots? She has wide feet, and is very picky about what is comfortable. She's also size adult 7.

3. I read here that the Fatbaby boots aren't a good choice, but they seem the ones that are wider? Are they wider? Why aren't they a good choice?

4. How do you buy boots if you can't try them on??? 

5. Is Ariat the best brand? What else is decent quality for a child taking lessons / doing small shows and not too expensive? 

5. Also, if she does a training show, can she wear just a regular button down shirt? And how a "western shirt" from an equestrian store might be different?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

horselessmom said:


> 1. Can she / should she keep on riding in her English paddock boots because she's used to them? There will be some local training shows in the summer. Is the type of the boot important? _ Style should not be important as long as they meet show regulations._
> 
> 2. How do Western Boots fit and feel differently compared to English paddock boots? She has wide feet, and is very picky about what is comfortable. She's also size adult 7. _The lace up boots fit pretty much the same as a paddock boot._
> 
> ...


See above.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

mls said:


> See above.


Thank you! 

I used to find plenty of English stuff second hand, but haven't seen anything Western. Maybe I need to dig deeper. 

Oh, that's so good to know that the Fatbaby can be illegal. I really liked how they looked. I'm glad I asked first.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

horselessmom said:


> Oh, that's so good to know that the Fatbaby can be illegal. I really liked how they looked. I'm glad I asked first.


I have a walking around pair. (got them on clearance) They are very comfortable!


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

I would keep wearing the paddock boots  I have owned the same pair of Ariat paddock boots that I show in for 12 years, and a few pairs of Terrains that I school in/ride in/clean barn in. Both for English and western riding and showing. I did get a whistle blown on me at a WSCA show (MN) for my Terrains, although when I showed the judge he agreed they were, in fact, legal but "looked like runners from far away". Not sure why my walk/trot pole run really mattered since I was at almost a minute and winning runs were around 10 seconds... but legal is legal (and yes, they are legal!).

Hopefully he'll bring his guide dog and cane to shows in the future  Or maybe just come sober.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

NeuroticMare said:


> I would keep wearing the paddock boots  I have owned the same pair of Ariat paddock boots that I show in for 12 years, and a few pairs of Terrains that I school in/ride in/clean barn in. Both for English and western riding and showing. I did get a whistle blown on me at a WSCA show (MN) for my Terrains, although when I showed the judge he agreed they were, in fact, legal but "looked like runners from far away". Not sure why my walk/trot pole run really mattered since I was at almost a minute and winning runs were around 10 seconds... but legal is legal (and yes, they are legal!).
> 
> Hopefully he'll bring his guide dog and cane to shows in the future  Or maybe just come sober.


Thank you! I looked up Terrains, and they look very comfortable, and more rugged. I bet she'll love them. Are they okay for warmer weather / summer? The reviews mention how warm they are.

I wish I could keep the old pair from the last summer, but she's outgrown them, and they don't even look like resell material. Her winter pair, on the other hand, should sell in the fall.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I work at a western store and Ariat Boots are the most commonly returned. They just are a poor made boot.

Look into:
Justin
Tony Lama (I own 4 pair)
Anderson Bean
Nacona Boots
Dan Post

Old West is a good choice if you are looking for a more budget friendly boot in case she out grows them. Lots of kids come in and have abused the daylights of them and they hold up good.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I got a pair of Justin's for xmas and i adore them! They are soooo comfortable. I also have wider & flatter feet and they are perfect for me!

ETA: my mom and i have both had ariats and there is NO comparison to the Justin brand. Better made, more comfortable and CUTE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

horselessmom said:


> Thank you! I looked up Terrains, and they look very comfortable, and more rugged. I bet she'll love them. Are they okay for warmer weather / summer? The reviews mention how warm they are.
> 
> I wish I could keep the old pair from the last summer, but she's outgrown them, and they don't even look like resell material. Her winter pair, on the other hand, should sell in the fall.


Yes ma'am  I wear them all year round. I would spring for the extra $20 to get the waterproof ones. I had a pair of water resistant (not water proof ones) that lasted about 2 years, my waterproof ones are on their 5th year, and that is to the barn every day. In the winter I just use more socks (it gets cold here, but my barn is insulated/heated), like your daughter, I also have wide feet so these were a good solution for me. They are comfortable for walking around in too.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My older kiddo and I both have Justin Gypsy's. They have a round wide toe, so very comfy but not so wide that you run the risk of getting stuck in a stirrup.

I love mine so much that if nobody is around I'll hop on my horse in them + full chaps which looks so well um.... interesting on my very English horse in a dressage saddle!


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

we only ride western. i have all sorts of differant types of boots justin's are great..i just bought a pair of double h's H/H and they are a new fav..and have a fancy pair of pointed towed riding boots that are silver repel and they are very comfy for riding.. i think most important is just getting a boot that is not too wide towed with a good sole, not bulky. fat babies tend to be very bulky and could potentialy get you hung up. stay away from any boot that has more of a hiking boot sole, look for a slicker sole.. i always have luck with getting any of the brands a mentioned for $150 or less easily, but we are in the country and thats what is available. id be carefull buying on line any that u havent tried on somewhere each boot fits differant and u can wear a differant size in differant brands, and arches and width can very also. no boots that are lace up eather for sure. thats what i know  good luck


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Justin ropers are my favorite choice by far.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Justin Gypsys are actually just as dangerous as Fat Babys.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I have really wide feet as well, and I always ride in Ariats. They fit my foot the best, and are the most comfy. I like the square toed boots. My best advice is to have her go try some on in the store. You never know how they are going to fit your fit, or feel to walk in, until you try them on. If she is already riding in Ariats, switching to the Western version may be the way to go.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horselessmom said:


> I have never seen any of the Western boots in an actual store, only on-line or at fairs *(and they didn't seem to be good quality). *


That seems to be an unfair statement to make, since you have indeed NOT seen them in person. Yes, cheap western boots (under $50) tend to be cheaply made and won't last long. But a nice quality Western boot will last you decades, if you take care of them.

I have a pair of Fat Baby's that I bought about 9 or 10 years ago. They are SO comfortable; just like tennis shoes. And they look just as good today as they did when I bought them. But I take care to condition the leather every couple of months. 




horselessmom said:


> 1. Can she / should she keep on riding in her English paddock boots because she's used to them? There will be some local training shows in the summer. Is the type of the boot important?


You will have to check with the local rules of the shows you plan on entering. Some may require a Western boot. 

One other thing to consider is that I honestly would *not* consider a paddoack boot to be *safe* in a western stirrup. And this is the reason why: Look at the where the fenders on a western saddle end, and where the top of the paddock boot will fall. If is very easy for your short boot to get trapped with your heel down, if the edge of your boot gets stuck under the edge of the fender. You never want your foot pinned in a stirrup; ever. It's just not safe. 

Hence why I will NEVER ride in a short shaft western riding boot (like the Justin Gypsys). It's too easy to get your foot caught. 

English saddles don't have fenders, so it's a non-issue there. 




horselessmom said:


> 2. How do Western Boots fit and feel differently compared to English paddock boots? She has wide feet, and is very picky about what is comfortable. She's also size adult 7.


They will feel stiffer and bulkier for the most part, but once you get used to them, I doubt it will make much difference. 

The nice thing about western boots is that they DO come in different widths (That's the A, B, C, D, etc listed behind the number size). They can be hard to find, but if you truly need to find a wider boot, it can be done. 



horselessmom said:


> 3. I read here that the Fatbaby boots aren't a good choice, but they seem the ones that are wider? Are they wider? Why aren't they a good choice?


Fatbaby boots should NEVER be ridden in. Period. I don't ride in mine. 

Fatbaby boots have no heel on the sole, so there is nothing to prevent your foot from sliding all the way through the stirrup and getting yourself dragged and hung up, if you should fall off. 

Western stirrups don't have that breakaway rubber side on them like most English stirrups do, so if your foot goes all the way through, that makes for a dangerous situation. Never ride in a western saddle unless you've got a proper heel on it. 

Plus you are still dealing with that short shaft on the boot that can get stuck under the fender. 




horselessmom said:


> 4. How do you buy boots if you can't try them on???


I wouldn't. 

Each boot fits so differently. You have to try them on. I never order any kind of shoe online. I've got to try them on.

Or at least, order from a website that has reasonable shipping and a good return policy, so you can return them if they aren't comfortable or don't fit. 



horselessmom said:


> 5. Is Ariat the best brand? What else is decent quality for a child taking lessons / doing small shows and not too expensive?


Each brand is personal preference. Ariat is one of the common name brands. 

There are cheap off-brand western boots out there that are sometimes a good choice for a growing child taking lessons. Or, check out EBAY! Lots of great used stuff on there. 

I personally, love Ariat. I didn't do this on purpose, but I just noticed last year that out of my 7 pairs of western boots, 5 of them are Ariats. I guess they just fit my feet well!!



horselessmom said:


> 5. Also, if she does a training show, can she wear just a regular button down shirt? And how a "western shirt" from an equestrian store might be different?


Again, check with the show rules to see what is going to be required. 

Western shirts are going to be long-sleeved with cuffs and a collar, and of course, button down. 

You could get away with buying a regular "dress" button down shirt from Target (for example) because the judges are not going to check the brand name of the shirt, as long as it meets the button down and long sleeve requirement, is clean, and properly pressed. 

You do not have to get expensive with western show clothes, but you should still make sure everything is neat and clean for good presentation. Even something as small as polishing the BOTTOM of your boots (which the judge sees when you walk away from them in a halter or showmanship class) can really show that you went the extra mile to look professional.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

@beau159: Thank you for your thorough reply! I really appreciate it. 

Just to clarify--I meant to say that only the cheap boots that I saw at fairs seemed to be low quality. I'm quite certain there are plenty of high quality Western boots. I just never saw one in person (because I saw them in person only once, and they were poor quality lol)

I spoke to her instructor yesterday--she was actually okay with paddock boots, even if my daughter rides in English pants and not in jeans (which would cover the boot.). Now I have to think it over, as her instructor is all about safety, safety, safety. Hm...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horselessmom said:


> @beau159: Thank you for your thorough reply! I really appreciate it.
> 
> Just to clarify--I meant to say that only the cheap boots that I saw at fairs seemed to be low quality. I'm quite certain there are plenty of high quality Western boots. I just never saw one in person (because I saw them in person only once, and they were poor quality lol)
> 
> I spoke to her instructor yesterday--she was actually okay with paddock boots, even if my daughter rides in English pants and not in jeans (which would cover the boot.). Now I have to think it over, as her instructor is all about safety, safety, safety. Hm...


Jeans won't prevent the top edge of the boot getting caught under the stirrup fender. Jeans are simple flimsy fabric.

It's just a matter of if the edge of her riding boot matches up to about the same level of the bottom of the fender. Some saddles/fenders it won't, and some it will. 

If it's close to getting caught, or does get caught, wearing stiff half-chaps will solve the problem because that takes away the top edge of the boot.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Jeans won't prevent the top edge of the boot getting caught under the stirrup fender. Jeans are simple flimsy fabric.
> 
> It's just a matter of if the edge of her riding boot matches up to about the same level of the bottom of the fender. Some saddles/fenders it won't, and some it will.
> 
> If it's close to getting caught, or does get caught, wearing stiff half-chaps will solve the problem because that takes away the top edge of the boot.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

If you do look more into buying western boots, Canada West is a pretty good brand. My two favorite brands would be Canada West and Brahma. Both are quite comfy and hold up for a long time. I wear a size 9 in ladies so I have a bigger foot as well.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

I just saw that the Ariat Telluride H2O are on sale. So would they work for Western? It doesn't matter then, that this style is low at the ankle? Thanks again.

Ariat Telluride H2O | DRB0741 | Greenhawk

The reviews say that they are insulated? I'd like a lighter boot for her for the spring / summer / fall. Her instructor suggested she wear her current winter ones for the summer, but I'm just not sure wearing thinsulate in warm weather is doable for a kid like mine. lol


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

It would be better to see them in person. I personally do not like a boot with a "sticky" good tread. A sticky tread on the sole, means it also doesn't slip out of the stirrup easy if you fall off. 

Granted, this is an endurance boot and lots of endurance riders use "cages" on their stirrups, so their foot doesn't go through the stirrup, but also makes it more comfortable on long 50 miles rides. (I know this because I board with a serious endurance rider.)











So the endurance boots paired with an endurance stirrup is fine. 

But would I wear these boots for riding in my western saddle, with a "normal" stirrup? NO. 

But to each his own.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

@beau159: Thank you! Good points. I just know so little about it all, it hurts! Thanks goodness to this forum!


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

She could keep on wearing her current boots- they are workable, just not the traditional western style. The typical Western boot has a taller heel, promoting the safety of the boot. The taller heel is less likely to slide through the stirrup when working.

The main reason people say that Ariat Fatbaby's and the Justin Gypsy's aren't good for riding is because of the tread on the bottom of some of the styles has been know to stick into stirrups. I have seen more than my fair share of people ride in them and not have a problem. One downfall of these two particular brand styles is that certian ones are not made of leather, but a synthetic finish which resembles leather. This finish can be easy scratched and scraped off, and is non-repairable. Depending on how long you have had the boots, sometimes it is covered under warranty. Another downfall- the boots usually cannot have new soles and heels put on them, while most other brands can. 

I very very strongly recommend trying the boots on before you buy them. Every brand and style fit diffrent. For example, I wear a size 9 in Tony Lama's and Corral's, but an 8 1/2 in Luccheese and Tin Haul. It all depends on the boot. Round toe tends to run a bit narrower than a square toe as well. It can be hard though, depending on where you live, because some places do not have boot shops. I work at a boot shop in Missouri, and we have 17,000 pairs of boots in stock on the shelves. 

Depending on the age of your daughter and how fast she is growing, remember that the amount of money really does directly show the quality of a boot. A $80 pair of Fatbaby's will not be near as high-quality as a $170 pair of American made Tony Lama Americana Series boots- which can be reheeled and resoled as much as desired as long and the leather is still good.

As far as price and comfort, the Ariat, Justin, and Tony Lama brands are probably going to be your best bet. They are durable, comfortable, and most styles can be found under $150. Ariats have the best general comfort, Tony's have great arch support, while Justin's tend to run slighlty wider and have a lower arch.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

@KayceeJo: Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I'm learning a lot here. I ended up getting her a pair of second hand English-looking boots today, because they were her size and they were only $30, and because many here said she could still ride in English boots. I'm relieved I didn't spend a lot of money, as so far she's outgrowned everything ever 8 months or so. :shock:

But I'm really glad I asked about the Western boots here, because I learned so much, and it is all very useful.


----------

